# Egmond aan Zee-Beachrace 2010



## pollux8 (25. Dezember 2009)

Am 9.1.2010 findet das Kultevent Egmond-Pier-Egmond an der holländischen Küste statt.Um 13Uhr werden mal wieder 3500 Teilnehmer den Strand von Egmond aan Zee platt bügeln.
Zwar sind seit November alle Startplätze vergeben,aber wenn man mal im Gästebuch reinschaut,gibt es noch etliche Tickets von Verhinderten.
Wer sich ein Wochenende daraus macht,der kann sich mal den Halbmarathon einen Tag danach anschauen.Dort werden 12500 Teilnehmer erwartet.
Da die Zeitschrift (Bike) einen großen Bericht über das Event geschrieben hat,sollte sich das Interesse der deutschen Biker erhöhen. 
http://www.egmondpieregmond.nl/

Hier noch ein Video vom Beachrennen Egmond-Pier-Egmond http://www.fiets.nl/video/tv.asp?e=...s3=1:00:13&ct_f=13:48:07&nt_f=1:18:12[/




 


Wer vorher am Strand radeln möchte,der kann in Belgien beim Beachcontest DE HAAN 27.12.09 teilnehmen.


----------



## pollux8 (26. Dezember 2009)

Wer noch das Rennen in Den Haan(Oostende-Belgien) im Last minute noch mit machen möchte. Hier die Webpage:http://www.vosseslag.be/beachrace/pages/home.php
Das Rennen beginnt am 27.12.09 um 14Uhr und der Paracurse ist 54km.
Eine abwechlungsreiche Strecke zwischen Strand und Stadt.
So wie ich in der Anmeldungsliste gesehen habe fährt uplooser aus unseren Forum auch mit


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Uplooser (28. Dezember 2009)

Ja ich bin nach Depanne auch in DeHaan gefahren. Ich will das Küsten kriterium zuende fahren, also noch 3 Rennen.
Nachdem ich in DePanne wie viele ander kurz/ kurz gefahren bin, dachte ich, gestern könnte ich das auch. Völlig falsch, Winterklamotten waren angesagt, 4° kalt und schneidender Wind am Strand. Zudem Regen und zwischendurch 1 Gewitter. Wasserpassagen, die mir die Füße aus dem Pedal gehauen haben. Technisch anspruchsvoller als Depanne. Die Polder waren teilweise 1,50m hoch.
Insgesamt wesentlich weniger Teilnehmer 450 auf der 54 km Distanz, wobei 93 Donotfinish, also auch selektiver.
Hier waren nur eingefleischte Strandracer am Start, war auch Hardcore 30Minuten in der Startbox zu frieren.
Euch wünsch ich in Holland viel Spaß.


----------



## pollux8 (3. Januar 2010)

Uplooser schrieb:


> Ja ich bin nach Depanne auch in DeHaan gefahren. Ich will das Küsten kriterium zuende fahren, also noch 3 Rennen.
> Nachdem ich in DePanne wie viele ander kurz/ kurz gefahren bin, dachte ich, gestern könnte ich das auch. Völlig falsch, Winterklamotten waren angesagt, 4° kalt und schneidender Wind am Strand. Zudem Regen und zwischendurch 1 Gewitter. Wasserpassagen, die mir die Füße aus dem Pedal gehauen haben. Technisch anspruchsvoller als Depanne. Die Polder waren teilweise 1,50m hoch.


So wie ich das sehe ,sind die Anfordrerung in Belgien ein bisschen höher,als bei den holländischen Strandrennen.Dafür ist es in Belgien abwechslungsreich.
Noch 6 Tage,dann geht die Party in Egmond richtig los.Die Wetteraussichten sind kalt(2Grad) und die eisigen Winde nehmen am Samstag mit 4-5 Windstärken zu.
Das heißt .Wir haben erst Rückenwind  und die letzten 16km kräftigen Gegenwind.
Wenn man auf der Live Webcam in Egmond mal rein schaut,trainieren regelmäßig die MTBer schon am Strand.
Hier noch ein Link zu den Wetterdaten:http://www.windfinder.com/forecast/egmond_aan_zee


----------



## remmydemmy (4. Januar 2010)

Egmond kann kommen!!!
Das letzte Vorbereitungsprogramm mit der Tocht (Tour) durch die Kneipe bei der Veldtourtocht in Groenlo (Niederlande), dem Silvesterlauf in Stadtlohn und gestern beim MTB-Rennen in Bocholt ist gut gelaufen.
Die Form stimmt und das Material passt, diese Woche nochmal im Schnee mit den Beachbanden trainieren fahren, dann kann eigentlich nichts mehr schief gehen!
Die Beine diese Woche noch ein bisschen hoch legen und dann am Freitag leicht vorbrennen und dann am Samstag mit 3500 Beachbekloppten MTB-Freaks mit bis zu 46 km´h am Strand lang fahren, immer nach dem niederländischen Motto, knallen knallen knallen!
Groetjes en we zien elkaar!!!
Remmydemmy


----------



## tinnes (4. Januar 2010)

Handschuhe anziehen, wird kalt, minus 10 Grad sind gemeldet. Mit ein bischen Wind dabei wird's noch kühler


----------



## pollux8 (8. Januar 2010)

So wie es auf den Wetterradar aussieht,kommt Tief DAISY nur bis Utrecht.Aber bis zu diesen Zeitpunkt stehen die Veranstalter noch vor dem Rätzel das  Event durchzuführen.
Wir fahren heute mit 4 Riders auf jeden Fall hin.Vielleicht kommen wir mit dem Event ja noch in die Geschichte

http://www.egmondaanzee.info/nl/webcam.php
http://www.meteox.nl/3daagse.aspx
http://www.weer.nl/nl/home/weer/nederland/actueel_en_verwacht_weer.html


----------



## Uplooser (8. Januar 2010)

Ja, dann mal alles Gute. Kalt wird es auf jeden Fall werden.


----------



## pollux8 (9. Januar 2010)

Es war ein megageiler Tag in Egmond aan Zee.Mit Sonne,Wind und ein bisschen Schnee.
Leider wurde das Event 12 STD vorher abgesagt.
Dabei waren die Bedingungen um 13Uhr Startzeit sehr gut
Immer hin wurde ein Spassrennen mit 200Teilnehmer um 13 Uhr gestartet.
Bei 5-6 Windstärken bekam man die richtige POWER zum Wendepunkt Pier .Der 15km Rückweg wurde durch die kalten Gegenwinde erheblich erschwert..Trotz allen Mega Geil



Dank an Erik Boschman für dieses tolle Foto

Hier noch ein Filmklick vom RTVNH Sender http://www.rtvnh.nl/player.php?stream=ItemTV&item=47923


----------



## Uplooser (9. Januar 2010)

Das ist ja der Supergau!
Für den Veranstalter wie für Euch als Teilnehmer.
Und Wolli...... Du wirst nicht jünger.
Trotzdem trainiere schonmal fürs nächste Jahr.


----------



## Uplooser (24. Januar 2010)

Heute gab es wieder ein Strandrennen. Allerdings in Belgien, genau in Bredene bei Oostende.
Wetter war traumhafte 5°warm und fast windstill. Irgendwie frühlingshaft.Strecke war schwerer als DePanne aber technisch leichter als DeHaan. Ich bin diesmal ganz gut durchgekommen, langsam gewöhn ich mich an den Untergrund. 
Ein Unding find ich es, die Damen vor dem Feld starten zu lassen. Die Langsamen hat man in kürzester Zeit eingeholt und so war es, daß ich schon am 3.Polder plötzlich eine Frau vor mir hatte, die da kaum rüber kam. Wie ich an der vorbeigekommen weiß, begreif ich immer noch nicht.
So am 7 2.2010 ist das nächste Rennen in Blankenbergse.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## pollux8 (25. Januar 2010)

Uplooser schrieb:


> Heute gab es wieder ein Strandrennen. Allerdings in Belgien, genau in Bredene bei Oostende.
> Wetter war traumhafte 5°warm und fast windstill. Irgendwie frühlingshaft.Strecke war schwerer als DePanne aber technisch leichter als DeHaan. Ich bin diesmal ganz gut durchgekommen, langsam gewöhn ich mich an den Untergrund.
> Ein Unding find ich es, die Damen vor dem Feld starten zu lassen. Die Langsamen hat man in kürzester Zeit eingeholt und so war es, daß ich schon am 3.Polder plötzlich eine Frau vor mir hatte, die da kaum rüber kam. Wie ich an der vorbeigekommen weiß, begreif ich immer noch nicht.
> So am 7 2.2010 ist das nächste Rennen in Blankenbergse.



@uplooser
Da hast du mal wieder vor den momentanen Kälteeinbruch hierzulande ein warmes WE in BE gehabt
So,wie auf den Bildern zu sehen ging der Race durch ein abwechselnes Programm auch mit Steigungen durch die Dünen.
http://www.sport.be/mountainbikecla...otospecial_id=6109&foto_order=1&language_id=1
Tolle Bilder sind auf den Link zu sehen.Leider lies sich zum verlinken keins öffnen.
Wetere Infos unter:http://www.mountainbikeclassic.be/


In Holland sind auch noch 3 Beachraces bis zum HVH-DH Marathon ..
14.2: Den Helder-Petten http://www.beachbiking.nl/

7.2 :Rockanje 

http://www.farmfritesstrandrace.nl/

Dann ist am 1-3.10 in Zeeland noch ein noch ein MTB-Hardlopen Wochenende
http://www.marathonzeeland.nl/nl/mtb_introductie---mtb-toertocht.htm

Wenn man die beiden letzten Strandrennen in Blankenberge und Knokke noch dazu zählt ,dann ist die Auswahl im diesem Jahr am Beachrennen wieder groß
Den Auftakt zur Saison macht machen immer die Borkumer im Sept:

http://www.borkum-beachrace.de/

Leider sind die Deutschen momentan nur mit einem (1) Beachrace vertreten


----------



## Uplooser (25. Januar 2010)

Tolle Bilder, treffen das Rennen ganz gut, auf Bild 11 kann mich mich sehen.


----------



## pollux8 (25. Januar 2010)

Uplooser schrieb:


> Tolle Bilder, treffen das Rennen ganz gut, auf Bild 11 kann mich mich sehen.




http://www.firstfotofactory.com/cgi-bin/cosmoshop/lshop.cgi
http://www.firstfotofactory.com/cgi...264453050-14811&ls=d&nocache=1264453050-14811

Hi Uplooser
Wenn du deine Startnummer von 3134 angibts,dann siehts Du eine Serie Bilder von dir.

PS:Vielleicht hätten wir einen Thread auf machen können mit dem Thema 
(Beachbiking Kalender NL-BE).Dann hätten wir vielleicht mehr Hits


----------



## snoeren (27. Januar 2010)

Sind bei den Strandrennen eigentlich auch Cyclocrosser erlaubt? 29" geht laut Reglement aber was ist mit dem Lenker etc. pp. 
Ich würde wohl ne Reifenbreite von 2.0/50 mm in meinen Crosser rein bekommen. Sehe aber nur Flatbars auf den Bildern ...


----------



## pollux8 (28. Januar 2010)

snoeren schrieb:


> Sind bei den Strandrennen eigentlich auch Cyclocrosser erlaubt? 29" geht laut Reglement aber was ist mit dem Lenker etc. pp.
> Ich würde wohl ne Reifenbreite von 2.0/50 mm in meinen Crosser rein bekommen. Sehe aber nur Flatbars auf den Bildern ...


In der Regel kannst du alle 2 Räder benutzen.Nur mit dein Crossrad kannst du keine Erfolge erreichen.Nicht mal als Profi.,dafür haben die Locals viel zu viel Erfahrrung mit dem sandigen Untergrund
Aber um cool zu wirken,dann nehm eine echte HOLLAND FIETZ,
und wenn du dann noch mithälts,dann biste der King of the Beaches


----------



## snoeren (28. Januar 2010)

Es geht mir nicht ums gewinnen oder cool wirken  ... ich möchte nur mit den 2.0-Reifen nicht im Sand versinken und mein 26er Fully ist mir zu schade für die Sandschlacht 

Die beiden ersten vom letzten Rennen haben doch auch recht schmale Reifen mit leichtem Profil drauf, oder täuscht das?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## pollux8 (4. Februar 2010)

Uplooser schrieb:


> So am 7 2.2010 ist das nächste Rennen in Blankenbergse.


@Uplooser
Sonntag zu deinen vorletzten Strandrennen soll es mal wieder frühlingshafter werden mit lekkeren 4-7 Grad und viel Sonne.
Vielleicht begleiten dich irgend wann mal ein paar deutsche Teilnehmer mal in den Ergebniss Listen
http://www.wetter.com/wetter_aktuell/wettervorhersage/7_tagesvorhersage/?id=BE0WV0013
Also viel Erfolg in Blankenberge


----------



## snoeren (4. Februar 2010)

Uplooser ist dieses Mal nicht allein. Zwei weitere Kölner (einschließlich mir) werden ihn dieses Mal unterstützen 

Hab mich inzwischen für den 2.0 Reifen und den Crosser entschieden. Damit werde ich bestimmt auffallen


----------



## pollux8 (5. Februar 2010)

snoeren schrieb:


> Uplooser ist dieses Mal nicht allein. Zwei weitere Kölner (einschließlich mir) werden ihn dieses Mal unterstützen
> 
> Hab mich inzwischen für den 2.0 Reifen und den Crosser entschieden. Damit werde ich bestimmt auffallen


Hi snoeren.Ich hätte nicht gedacht,das du dich fürs Beachbiken interessierst und dann noch nach Belgien hin düst.
Für uns lohnt es sich nur,wenn in NL und BE am gleichen Wochenende 2 Events sind.
Hier noch ein Video vom Blankenberge Beachrace.Da sieht man auch einen mit einem Crossrad fahren.
Bin gespannt,wie es war

http://www.mountainbikemovies.net/?p=18


----------



## snoeren (5. Februar 2010)

Klar interessiere ich mich dafür, sonst hätte ich wohl kaum gefragt 

Allein hätte ich den weiten Weg auch nicht auf mich genommen. Der Uplooser hat uns nur überredet mitzukommen - und da komm ich nun nicht mehr raus 

Den Crosser konnte ich leider nicht sehen auf dem Video. Zuerst dachte ich mir "das geht ja total gemütlich zu" ... muss aber wohl das hinterer Feld gewesen sein. Denn vorne wird ja schon ganz schön geballert ... ich bin gespannt wie ich da mit meinem Material durchkomme


----------



## pollux8 (5. Februar 2010)

snoeren schrieb:


> Klar interessiere ich mich dafür, sonst hätte ich wohl kaum gefragt
> 
> 
> 
> Den Crosser konnte ich leider nicht sehen auf dem Video.


Den Crosser sieht man bei 4:20 und 4:28


----------



## Uplooser (5. Februar 2010)

Hi wolli, dank für deine Anteilnahme. Der Sören wird es schon richten. Ist so einer wie der Remmydemmy. Ich fahre weiterhin auf Ankommen.


----------



## pollux8 (7. Februar 2010)

Uplooser schrieb:


> Hi wolli, dank für deine Anteilnahme.


Hi Beachracers
Frühlingshaft sah die Nebelsuppe in Blankenberge ja nicht aus.Das gute an den Beachraces ist,das man sie relativ gut mit der Webcam verfolgen kann.Leider konnte ich das Foto  per Webcam  nicht verlinken.Daher mußte ich mit meiner Kamera nach helfen.
Ich denk,ihr hattet trotsdem Spaß.





Gruß Wolli


----------



## Uplooser (8. Februar 2010)

Hi wolli,
so das Rennen ist überstanden. Diesmal viele Laufpassagen, Treppensteigen war auch angesagt. Meinen beiden Mitstreitern hat es nicht so gefallen. Werde wohl wieder alleine fahren müssen.


----------



## pollux8 (8. Februar 2010)

Uplooser schrieb:


> Hi wolli,
> so das Rennen ist überstanden. Diesmal viele Laufpassagen, Treppensteigen war auch angesagt. Meinen beiden Mitstreitern hat es nicht so gefallen. Werde wohl wieder alleine fahren müssen.


Hallo Beachbikers.
Seht das nochmal im Positiven Sinne.Erstmal war das Rennen von den Temperaturen über Null.(momentan-5 Grad)
Und für die Beinmuskulartur,wurden beim Treppensteigen andere Herausforderungen gestellt.
Snoeren hat als 96 zigster von 400 sehr gut abgeschnitten,und uplooser im Mittelfeld.Und Tim hat wenigstens 2 Runden geschafft.
Hier die Ergebnisse


http://www.chronorace.be/web2/Classements/ListeRapports.aspx?eventId=6481105649666













Wie ich unter mountainbike.be gelesen habe,muß es sich bei den Verletzten
um einen Holländer handeln.Die waren wohl an gleicher Teilnehmerzahl,wie  die Kölner.

Vielleicht sieht man snoeren beim Hoek van Holland-Den Helder Beachmarathon (31.10.10)wieder.


----------



## Uplooser (8. Februar 2010)

Den hab ich am Strand liegen sehen, ist an einem Wellenbrecher gestürzt. Neben den normalen Plattfüssen gab es diesmal einige heftige Stürze.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## snoeren (8. Februar 2010)

Ui, der arme Kerl. Ich hatte den gesehen als er völlig zerlegt nach so einem Steinwall auf der Schnauze lag .. .das sah garnicht schön aus 

Pollux ich glaube das war mein erstes und letztes Strandrennen. Ist mir irgendwie doch zu monoton und zu hoher Materialverschleiß. Ansonsten war es ne klasse Veranstaltung wenn das Wetter besser, die Duschen warm und nicht so viele Schiebepassagen drin gewesen wären 

... Aber man soll niemals nie sagen  Falls mir mal ein günstiges MTB Hardtail begegnen sollte, können wir ja im Herbst nochmals drüber sprechen. Beim nächsten Rennen im März werde ich in Andalusien mit dem Rennrad sein.

Das war übrigens meine Waffe ... leider hatte ich viel zu viel Luft getankt 





Edit: Hier noch ein paar Bilder von der deutschen Truppe in Belgien.


----------



## pollux8 (8. Februar 2010)

snoeren schrieb:


> Pollux ich glaube das war mein erstes und letztes Strandrennen. Ist mir irgendwie doch zu monoton und zu hoher Materialverschleiß.
> 
> ... Aber man soll niemals nie sagen  Falls mir mal ein günstiges MTB Hardtail begegnen sollte



Hi Snoeren
Wo gibt es beim fietze fahren kein hohen verschleiß.Die Wintersaison bringt mehr Verschleiß,als einmal den Strand glattbügeln.Was solln die Locals denn sagen,die an der Küste wohnen.
Hobby kostet Geld
Und monoton gibt es keine Rennen.Jeder hat die Einstellung und Ergeiz das beste aus der Situation zu machen.





Die Bilder sind schon OK.Nur als EVENT betrachtet sind sie langweilig.
1ie vielen Zuschauer,die am Pier oder Strandnah standen bringen eine menge Atmosphäre ins Bild.
2:Ihr seid doch nicht nur durch Dünen oder Strand gefahren??????









Hier ein Bild mit deutscher Beteiligung (nicht langweilig ,da paßt zumindes der Hintergrund.)

Frage an uplooser:Sind belgische Strandrennen interessanter wie HVH-DH ??

Ich denk Snoeren ist ein guter Fahrer,Wäre schön wenn er mit Remmy demmy beim Beachmararthon anm 31.10 antreten könnte


----------



## Uplooser (8. Februar 2010)

Vergleich HVH-DH
Die Rennen in Belgien sind wesentlich härter ( für mich). Der ständige Wechsel, gerade in Blankenberge , von Schiebepassagen, über Polder hüpfen und Weichsandpassagen, wo man nicht absteigt, sondern mit rundem Tritt durchpflügt, kostet viel Kraft.
In Blankenberge haben sie im Bereich des Hafens noch künstliche Hindernisse eingebaut, an denen man immer wieder absteigen musste, zudem dieser fiese Aussichtsturm.
Naja und die Temperaturen bei knapp über 0° sind auch so eine Sache.
Insgesamt haben diese Rennen richtigen Wettkampfcharakter, da alle mächtig Druck machen, in Holland hatte ich manchmal doch den Eindruck auf einer CTF mit Zeitmessung zu sein.


----------



## pollux8 (9. Februar 2010)

Uplooser schrieb:


> Vergleich HVH-DH
> Die Rennen in Belgien sind wesentlich härter ( für mich). Der ständige Wechsel, gerade in Blankenberge , von Schiebepassagen, über Polder hüpfen und Weichsandpassagen, wo man nicht absteigt, sondern mit rundem Tritt durchpflügt, kostet viel Kraft.
> In Blankenberge haben sie im Bereich des Hafens noch künstliche Hindernisse eingebaut, an denen man immer wieder absteigen musste, zudem dieser fiese Aussichtsturm.
> Naja und die Temperaturen bei knapp über 0° sind auch so eine Sache.
> Insgesamt haben diese Rennen richtigen Wettkampfcharakter, da alle mächtig Druck machen, in Holland hatte ich manchmal doch den Eindruck auf einer CTF mit Zeitmessung zu sein.



Das die Strandrennen in Belgien mehr Wettkampfcharakter und mehr Kampfgeist fordern,da muß ich Dir mal wieder Recht geben.
Aber vielleicht will die Mehrheit das auch nicht.Zumindes liegen die Teilnehmerzahlen in Holland höher wie in Belgien.

Das Strandrennen in Den Helder,das am kommenden Wochenende ausgetragen wird,hat sich auch Rüdiger.B aus Lemgo eingetragen.Er war auch beim HVH-DH dabei.Dann muß es ihm auch gefallen haben

ZU den letzten Fotos von Blankenbergeas Foto vom verletzten Holländer 
wurde wurde 5 mal mehr angeklickt,wie die üblichen Strandfotos.
War ja auch eine Meisterleistung vom Fotografen,die Dramatik so hautnah rüber zu bringen


----------



## pollux8 (9. Februar 2010)

Hallo Beachbikers
Als Nachschlag zum Blankenberge Beachrace habe ich noch das Video dazu gefunden.Sehenswert,
Man sieht dort jede Menge Zuschauer.
Nur die Treppe zur Aussichtplattform fehlt.Macht nichtsMacht trotsdem Spaß zu zusehen.

http://www.mountainbikemovies.net/


----------



## pollux8 (14. Februar 2010)

Heute war mal wieder das Dijk to Dijk Rennen in Den Helder.
Der Localmatador Ramses Bekkenk holte sich bei -2 Grad und mit einen 32 ziger Schnitt den Sieg über 300 Teilnehmer.
Die angekündigte deutsche Beteiligung ist wohl wegen Winterwetter zu Hause geblieben
Gegen Den Helder haben die Belgischen Strandrennen einfach mehr Wettkampfflair






http://www.beachbiking.nl/


----------



## Uplooser (14. Februar 2010)

Bei dem Wetter wäre ich wohl auch nicht angereist.

Würd mich mal interessieren, ob der Ramses schon mal gegen den Nico Berkmans angetreten ist.
Ist schon seltsam, das so wenig grenzüberschreitend und doch so nah angetreten wird.


----------



## pollux8 (7. März 2010)

Hi uplooser.
Wie wars,--211 von 480 .Das ist doch der beste Durchschnitt von den 4 Rennen.
Das einzige,was ich an Information habe istas es windig und kalt war in Knokke-Heist.
Welches war von den 4 ren die beste Veranstaltung?
Gruß Wolli


----------



## Uplooser (7. März 2010)

Hi wolli,
kalt war es, das war auch ok- Aber der starke und wirklich kalte Ostwind hatte es wirklich in sich. der hat richtig selektiert. Technisch war es diesmal nicht so anspruchsvoll, das war ein Kraftrennen. An die Golfbrecher werde ich mich wohl nie gewöhnen, vor denen hab ich immer wieder Schiss- Diesmal hab ich aber keine Stürze gesehen.
Welches war das Beste? Waren übrigens 5!
Schwer zu beantworten, jedes war anders. Bredene war aufgrund der Witterung das Härteste( Sturm, Gewitter, Hagel, Regen) Am meisten beeindruckt hat mich Depanne 1200Leute am Start und mein erstes. Am besten organisiert war Knokke. Als Beispiel: Während man gesittet am Waschplatz wartete wurden heiße Suppe gereicht. Die Golfbrecher waren in DEHaan am höchsten, teilweise bis 1,50m hoch.
So das war es für diese Saison, jetzt geht es wieder auf die Straße, gut vorbereitet bin ich aufgrund der Strandrennen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------

